# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Kaspersky AVP Tool

## Stych

*Kaspersky AVP Tool v.7.0.0.290* 

Kaspersky AVP Tool - бесплатная утилита для борьбы с вирусами от разработчиков Лаборатории Касперского. Программа не имеет всех функций полноценного антивируса, но способна сканировать папки компьютера в поисках зараженных файлов и удалять их или же пересылать в карантин. Обновляется регулярно (несколько раз в день), так что позволяет бороться даже с самыми новыми вредоносными приложениями.
*
Преимущества*
Простой интерфейс.
Установка на зараженный компьютер (в том числе - в Безопасном Режиме Windows)
Комплексная проверка и лечение:
- поиск вредоносных программ по базам сигнатур
- эвристический анализатор
Сбор информации о системе и интерактивное создание скриптов лечения.
Программа полностью бесплатна.

*Основные функции*
Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от вирусов, троянских программ и червей.
Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от шпионского (spyware) и рекламного (adware) ПО.
Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от всех видов руткитов. 

*Теперь недостатки:*

   1. работает только под виндами, причем только на 2000/XP/Vista
   2. таки требует инсталляции, хотя и типа селфэкстракта что-то и папку с ним потом можно скопировать и с ней работать на другой машине - запустится
   3. устанавливает при запуске драйвера
   4. если просто скопировать папку с одного компьютера на другой и запустить, то потом не дает удалить несколько файлов - использует установленными в момент запуска драйверами... возможно после перезагрузки таки даст удалить - не успел проверить, но запуск деинсталяции матюкает неприличными словами
   5. прописывает себя в автозагрузку молча, а если я не хочу?
   6. не обновляется из интернета, хотя могла бы, впрочем при установке рекомендуется провести проверку из безопасного режима, а там все равно нет сети
   7. несмотря на заявленную поддержку висты, в ней вроде не работает, ни в безопасном режиме ни в обычном.

Обратите внимание: в случае необходимости удалить программу в настройках нужно убрать галку с "enable self-defense".

Саму утилиту Kaspersky AVP Tool можно скачать отсюда 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  

(39+ Мб, Freeware, Windows 2000/XP/Vista).

----------

